
Why Are All the Messaging Apps Starting to Look the Same? - goatmessenger
https://medium.com/@peter.e.schroeder/why-are-all-of-the-messaging-apps-starting-to-look-the-same-686d23435e73#.kog6kujm3
======
tradersam
Is every sentence its own paragraph in an effort to make this look longer?

